# PRC 148 MBITR



## willy (10 Apr 2007)

I've got to figure this thing out on short notice and have no local ref material or SME to help me.  Any unclas manuals or lesson plans that anyone has and could forward to me would be most apprectiated.

Just to show that I'm on the up and up, if you PM me, I'll send you my DIN account.  You can send anything you have to that address, even by PKI if you want to.  

Thanks,

Willy


----------



## buzgo (11 Apr 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## willy (12 Apr 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the replies and resources sent by PM and other means.

Rock on,

Willy


----------

